# Submissions for Halloween book, please!



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

Hello Fellow Hallowe'en Lovers-
I've been a part of a few published books/fanzines over the years, and I am now starting to compile content for a project for 2007's Halloween season, a book about haunters, by haunters, and why we do what we do.
It's decidedly not a how-to, and assuredly is not a Haunted House book. There are already plenty of those, some bad, some fine, many works of genius. 
This will be a collection of poems, essays, artwork and other related articles from avid, life-long, in-the-blood haunters like all of us in this forum. I want to give some idea to history, sociology and coffee-table readers of the reasons we are the way we are. I also want to produce a work to be celebrated by us Maniacs, a kind of handbook of our devotion to Hallowe'en and Autumn, to have as a sort of Family Scrapbook of a shared passion of all things spooky.
I am seeking ALL input from anyone on the board.

The things I am most interested in are:
-Personal recollections about why YOU became (or perhaps we are born!) a Hallowe'en Lover.
-'Tales From The Frontlines'... accounts of haunt-night triumphs and gaffes 
-Memorable Hallowe'ens/Your first Hallowe'en memories
-Any poetry or lyrics, etc., about Autumn, Hallowe'en, and related subjects
-Some of your fears, and how Hallowe'en and horror are a part of your therapy for those fears

I'm not asking for anything too personal, and I don't want anyone to begin writing their life story with bloody details. Just from the heart reflections and celebratory comments.
Anyway, you get the idea.
Any pay is commensurate with usage, especially for imagery and poetry, and waivers and all would have to be filled out, etc. Business is business, after all.
But I just wanted to put together a book which you could hand to someone as a kind of artistic answer when they ask you why this is all so bloody important to you.
A heck of an undertaking, I know. But one already being courted by one publishing house, and others may be in line soon.
Submit anything you wish to <[email protected]>... remove the fake to get the addy (hate bots and spammers!).
I can't guarantee I'll use everything, but I will use MOST of it. It's about US, after all. 
Any questions, comments, please use the above address.
I appreciate your time and consideration.

Mike C.


----------



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

Wow, Mike! What a cool idea. And there's already interest from a publisher??? Gee, who woulda thunk it? Well, you obviously.

I doubt you'll have any trouble getting input. Haunters, like enthusiasts in any other field, love to talk about themselves and their passion. I sometimes get rather philosophical about my fascination with Halloween and lately I've been feeling very nostalgic about my childhood. I hope to be able to contribute something that will be of interest to others. What about photographs?

Roger


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

Photos would be wonderful, of course! I am thinking of a section on Hallowe'ens past, and a photo montage to accompany it might be a very nice touch. 
BUT, if anyone wishes to submit photos, just post them on an image hosting site, and send the link to me. If I use it, we'll deal with the best way to get the picture from you (we do NOT want to ruin or lose anyone's memories!!!!)

We'll see how it turns out, DG!

Mike C.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Jul 27, 2006)

Great project! I am working on some stuff for you. Tonight I wrote one poem and have some ideas for other things that you requested. You aren't on a really tight time schedule are you? Need to do some research.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

No tight schedule, honestly! This will most likely need to be done by March at the latest, so I'm in no hurry. The goal is a Fall 2007 pub date... there's time!

Send whatever you wish, don't worry about editing or spelling or grammar, that's for later!

Mike C.

(P.S. Thanks for considering my request and sending stuff. VERY gratifying!)


----------

